# Best Work boots



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

try looking into these. I have a pair: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&s...ai=&emsg=NCSR&noj=1&ei=sfihTN_1O4PGlQeX6YWaBA


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

I have 2 pairs of red wings boots. The best boots I've ever owned. :thumbsup:


----------

